# X-Control/ Centerlock



## leeto (7. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

seit 2 Wochen darf ich ein X-Control 310 fahren.
Nun sind die Centerlock Verschlussringe lose, mit der Hand zu oeffnen.
Loesen sich diese Ringe im 300km Takt?
(Es sind die Mavic Adapter um die Scheiben einer Formula RX aufzunehmen http://www.mavic.de/mtb/products/center-lock-adapter.108007.3.aspx )

Die Ringe sind laut Praegung mit 40nm anzuziehen. Kann man dieses 
Drehmoment denn ohne einen praezisen Drehmomentschluessel treffen?

Gruesse und Dank fuer evtl. Meinungen, 

leeto


----------

